
Shazam Forms Exclusive New Partnership with Saavn for Indian Music Discovery - aj
http://www.shazam.com/music/web/pressrelease.html?nid=NEWS20130403085228
======
fakeer
And I am still waiting to use a Saavn minus Flash!

